
Nano is again a GNU project - rvern
https://www.nano-editor.org/news.php
======
rvern
See [https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/nano-
devel/2016-08/msg000...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/nano-
devel/2016-08/msg00045.html) for the mailing list announcement.

------
saundby
"With this release we return to GNU. For just a little while we dreamt we were
tigers. But we are back in the herd, back to a healthy diet of fresh green
free grass."

With free grass they'll have no shortage of devs but it might impact their
release schedule. ;)

------
stuaxo
Being able to select text with shift arrow keys is bloody marvelous.

